# Warning: New Scam floating around.



## Bob Hubbard

Rcvd in email, forwarding.
=====

Gentlemen,

Here is an example of the newest version of the old Nigerian "help me" scam.
Now we have someone impersonating a US Serviceman.  Be on the lookout
for this one.

Jerome

Date: Fri, 25 Sep 2009 10:05:22 -0700
From: bg111@bellsouth.net
Subject: Hello Friend,
To:

Hello friend,

I hope my email meets you well. I am in need of your assistance. My name is Sgt
Brandon Gary. I am in the Engineering military unit here in Ba'qubah in Iraq,we have some amount of funds that we want to move out of the country.. My partners and I need a good partner someone we can trust. It is oil money and legal.

Basically since we are working for the government we cannot keep these funds, but we want to transfer and move the funds to you, so that you can keep it for us in your safe account or an offshore account But we are moving it through Diplomatic means, to send it to your house directly or a bank of your choice using Diplomatic Courier Service.

The most important thing is that can we trust you? Once the funds get to you, you take your 30% out and keep our own 70% from which I will use 20% for charity. Your own part of this deal is to find a safe place where the funds can be sent to. Our own part is sending it to you.If you are interested i will furnish you with more details. But the whole process is simple and we must keep a low profile at all times. Waiting for your urgent response via my private email:brandongary4414@yahoo.com.cn

This business is risk free.
Regards,
Sgt Brandon Gary.


----------



## Jade Tigress

it surprises me that people fall for this stuff.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I have a friend of a friend that fell for it to the tune of $3k.

yahoo.com.cn?  There's a red flag.


----------



## MBuzzy

So is the horrible grammer and english from a US serviceman.  AND the lack of any knowledge of Military terminology or processes.  Basically every sentence has SOMETHING wrong, illegal, or badly worded.

Also, if this was real, why say "Engineering military unit"  If it was legal, why not tell them your actual unit...plus, no one would actually call anything an engineering military unit.


----------



## Flea

I had a friend once who made a hobby of stringing these con artists along and wasting their time for fun.  Why not?


----------



## prokarateshop

honestly, if someone falls for this crap.. then they are learning a lesson


----------



## grydth

Anyone who'd fall for this may be incapable of learning.

Funny thing is, even if it came from a real soldier who had real money, there'd be a variety of red flags for potential legal trouble...... think taxes....customs.... where'd that money actually come from...


----------



## jamz

Flea said:


> I had a friend once who made a hobby of stringing these con artists along and wasting their time for fun.  Why not?




I did this for a little while, it was most amusing, especially the phone calls.


----------



## Taurusmerda

I suggest catch and release.  You catch him, let a C130 release him over open sea.


----------



## grydth

The old ones are still around, too. Just got one from the head of a Nigerian Bank.... it seems greedy Canadian lawyers :burp:are trying to steal my inheritance over there......... <sigh>


----------



## MA-Caver

Taurusmerda said:


> I suggest catch and release.  You catch him, let a C130 release him over open sea.


Sliced nicely with a razor here and there to be sure to attract hungry sharks. 

One would have the common sense to think that a U.S. serviceman would be writing to their family and closest friends before asking total strangers to help them out. 

Sigh... my only thoughts is... 

BOMB Nigeria's servers and prohibit the sales of further ones to their country.


----------



## Flea

An automatic generator of responses to such letters.  

One of many correspondences of people dragging the Nigerians around ...



> Dear Aduku,
> 
> Your proposal sounds pretty interesting. I want to help out. I have talked it over with Uncle Jesse and Luke and they think it is a very sound idea. Americans generally pride themselves on being knowledgeable about the outside world  but I have never heard of Nigeria. Is that in South America or something? Let me know. Also do they drive cars in South America? I have a really ... badass car  it is called the general lee, you know after the civil war general  we fought for YOUR INDEPENDENCE. The doors dont work that well, so I am going to use the money that you will be giving me to fix the doors. I am enclosing a picture of me and Luke  I am the pretty one.
> 
> Gotta go  Dale Earnhardt is on!



Here's another one ... 



> I spoke to my therapist about you the other day. She was going on and on about how I should get out and meet more people. She doesn't think it's healthy for a grown man to have a pet chameleon as their one and only friend. She said you were just a figment of my imagination and that I had made you up to compensate for my extreme loneliness. After I stopped crying I told her that you were my best friend in the whole wide world and showed her the picture of you that I keep in my wallet and the emails you have sent to me. She said that you were a very handsome man with great taste in sunglasses but that the whole check thing sounded a little fishy and could very well be a scam. I then flipped out and ripped off her diplomas from the wall and threw her vast collection of paperweights at her head. Don't worry, she'll be fine. The doctors just want to keep her in the hospital for another couple weeks for observation. Anyhoo, the night that I spent in prison for this "incident" gave me time to think about us. Is there an us, Egineer Robson? These feelings I have for you are deep and I'm afraid I cannot go on another day without you in my life, by my side for always and forever. As the great singer/songwriter Peter Cetera once said "You bring feeling to my life, you're the inspiration". Think about what I've said Egineer Robson. Think about it.
> 
> Luv,
> 
> -B.




I really need to get out more often ...


----------



## Matthew McMullen

Of course I like the tag line at the bottom that starts with "This business is Risk Free".  Nothing is risk free.


----------



## Jade Tigress

grydth said:


> The old ones are still around, too. Just got one from the head of a Nigerian Bank.... it seems greedy Canadian lawyers :burp:are trying to steal my inheritance over there......... <sigh>



LMAO! Damn, I _must_ protect my Nigerian inheritance! 



Flea said:


> An automatic generator of responses to such letters.
> 
> One of many correspondences of people dragging the Nigerians around ...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another one ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to get out more often ...



I love this. I am going to save these and use one the next time I receive one of these messages.


----------



## teekin

Scambusters has one of the best online sites that keeps an update of such running frauds. It is hillarious. They people on there get the fraudsters to spend a fair bit of money and then send a photo of themselves to an FBI phone fax line #. :whip1: It's quite wonderful. You should check it out sometimes. The scammers get Irrate when getting scammed.
Lori


----------



## David43515

Flea, those are the best!LOL!


----------



## Blade96

i dont fall for this stuff anyways.


----------



## Mark Jordan

I like jadetigress idea


----------

